# ThrottleStop 9.3



## Pablo-508 (Apr 23, 2021)

Good morning, I'm new here, it turns out that recently I changed the motherboard and the processor of the computer, I put a gibabyte z590 UD AC, and an intel i9 10900kf, well I have high temperatures, and looking for I saw ThrottleStop 9.3, I have been looking for days Using it but I do not know when it is working or when not, I explain myself in the main window, next to the name it comes out monitoring or it does not put anything, when is it working or not? thank you very much to all.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 23, 2021)

Pablo-508 said:


> I have high temperatures


If you want ThrottleStop to control your CPU voltage, you have to enable SVID support in the BIOS. What type of heatsink do you have? An AIO liquid cooler is highly recommended for these hot running processors. It will be difficult or impossible to reach maximum performance with an air cooler.



Pablo-508 said:


> when it is working or when not


On your computer, the ThrottleStop Turn On - Turn Off button only controls the Clock Mod(ulation) function. Clock Mod is mostly for older computers. You are not using Clock Mod so it does not matter whether ThrottleStop shows Monitoring or not. If SVID is enabled in the BIOS, CPU voltage control will work whether you are in Monitoring mode or not in Monitoring mode.

Run a test like Cinebench R20.








						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




At default voltage, check to see what your power consumption is. After you reduce your voltage, run Cinebench again and you should see a drop in power consumption.

Here are some examples when reducing voltage.





						Can I de-tune my i9-10850K temporarily for heat purposes?
					

Hey there! Got a i9-10850K and well by my rookie error I didn't consider how taxing it would be on cooling. So I've ordered an EK-AIO 360 and a Lian-Li Air case but I'm waiting for them to arrive, in the mean-time I want to still play the games I did with my i7-6700K with the same Silverstone 120...




					linustechtips.com
				




To take a clear screenshot, highlight ThrottleStop, hold the ALT key down on your keyboard and press the PRINT SCREEN button. This button is usually on the top row of most keyboards on the right side. This will copy a screenshot of ThrottleStop into your Windows clipboard. Now you can go to a forum and press CTRL + V to paste that image into a forum or into a program like Paint.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 23, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> If you want ThrottleStop to control your CPU voltage, you have to enable SVID support in the BIOS.



so that's what i was doing wrong all those years ago. RIP.


----------



## Pablo-508 (Apr 23, 2021)

Good afternoon, I have a Noctua NH D15 as heatsink, but soon I will put a liquid cooling although I do not know what to put of the various that must go well, right now I look at the SIV in the Bios to see if I find it.

Thank you very much and greetings


unclewebb said:


> If you want ThrottleStop to control your CPU voltage, you have to enable SVID support in the BIOS. What type of heatsink do you have? An AIO liquid cooler is highly recommended for these hot running processors. It will be difficult or impossible to reach maximum performance with an air cooler.
> 
> 
> On your computer, the ThrottleStop Turn On - Turn Off button only controls the Clock Mod(ulation) function. Clock Mod is mostly for older computers. You are not using Clock Mod so it does not matter whether ThrottleStop shows Monitoring or not. If SVID is enabled in the BIOS, CPU voltage control will work whether you are in Monitoring mode or not in Monitoring mode.
> ...


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 23, 2021)

SVID might already be enabled by default in the BIOS. Run two Cinebench tests. One with the undervolt set to +0.0000 and run a second Cinebench test with the undervolt at -0.1250. If you see a difference in temperature and power consumption then ThrottleStop voltage control is working.


----------



## Pablo-508 (Apr 23, 2021)

Good evening, I did not find SVID in the Bios, I was looking but, it is not that I am very good at it, I have never touched the Bios, I provide two screenshots, from the Cinebench, but I have not noticed much change, the truth is, I don't know if it is so or what?
Thank you very much

This is how I have configured the FIVR


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 23, 2021)

@Pablo-508 - You have to do your first Cinebench test with both voltages set to +0.0000. Then you have to run a second Cinebench test with your voltages set to -0.1250.

Then compare your tests. If undervolt is not working, power consumption will be about the same in both tests. If undervolt is working, power consumption and temperatures should be lower in the second test.

For Gigabyte motherboards, you might have to enable Dynamic Vcore (DVID). I am not familiar with Gigabyte motherboards so I do not know what BIOS settings to use so ThrottleStop voltage control will work. Most people with desktop motherboards set the voltage in the BIOS. They do not use ThrottleStop for this.


----------



## Pablo-508 (Apr 23, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @Pablo-508 - You have to do your first Cinebench test with both voltages set to +0.0000. Then you have to run a second Cinebench test with your voltages set to -0.1250.
> 
> Then compare your tests. If undervolt is not working, power consumption will be about the same in both tests. If undervolt is working, power consumption and temperatures should be lower in the second test.
> 
> ...


Hello I have been testing, in the bios, and half of the time the pc has not started and I even got a blue screen, leaving only -100 the computer has crashed on the desktop, and with -125 it did not start, above Put the voltage and I don't know what else, but having never touched a plate the voltages because I don't know how to do it, what liquid refrigeration do you recommend?
Thank you


----------



## Pablo-508 (Apr 28, 2021)

Good morning, it turns out that among the programs that come with the motherboard, there is this one that to touch the voltages and make undervolt, but I don't know what to play, someone could tell me what to do?
Thank you very much and greetings


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 28, 2021)

For your computer, I would adjust the voltage in the BIOS. If -100 mV was too much and not stable then try using -75 mV in the BIOS.


----------



## Pablo-508 (Apr 29, 2021)

Good morning, yesterday afternoon, I received the Arctic liquid Freezer II 420 cooling kit at home, I installed it in the equipment, and I started using it, when my surprise with everything in the car as I had it in stock, my temperature rises at 80, 82 degrees, I was stunned, this as it can be, and I opened the gigabyte program in windows and started playing things, and I lowered the vcore mode in dynamic offset, and the vcore offset, I put less something I do not remember , and I began to test with the cinebench r20, and the maximum temperature that I went up was 70 degrees, and with a score of 6277, and since it did not convince me, in the end I disassembled the arctic, and put the Noctua, and with the same undervolt The same tests 72 degrees with the Noctua, so I'm going to return the arctic to where I buy it, what I don't understand is the little difference in temperatures.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 29, 2021)

Too bad the Arctic liquid cooler did not work out for you. 

Lowering the voltage is the best way to reduce the CPU temperature.


----------

